# Fun at krow



## papul1993 (Feb 7, 2010)

[15:03] <ApoCalypse__> yo
[15:03] <who127> no
[15:03] <ApoCalypse__> wat?
[15:04] <who127> we don't want anything
[15:04] <ApoCalypse__> im not giving anytin
[15:04] <ApoCalypse__> shithesd
[15:04] <who127> please go sell something to the other IRC
[15:04] <who127> i hate salesman ..sigh...
[15:04] <ApoCalypse__> dammit im in df
[15:05] <who127> really what is your name
[15:05] <ApoCalypse__> my real name or my forum name/
[15:05] <ApoCalypse__> *?
[15:05] <who127> forum name
[15:05] <ApoCalypse__> ApoCalypse 123478
[15:05] <who127> i need to verify
[15:05] <ApoCalypse__> go to df, and check it!
[15:06] <ApoCalypse__> hey lfc..i got the jersey frm centre square
[15:06] <who127> what is this long 123478 code
[15:06] <who127> seems like some code 
[15:06] <ApoCalypse__> jusst like dat!
[15:07] <ApoCalypse__> oh dammit we have a havaldar here
[15:07] <ApoCalypse__> shithead
[15:07] <who127> are you with ISI or Lasker A tiaba or any other org.
[15:07] <who127> you say you live gujarat
[15:07] <ApoCalypse__> u know, u sound like vaibhavtek
[15:07] <who127> so that's near pak
[15:07] <who127> really do i
[15:07] <ApoCalypse__> ohk, shut this **** up
[15:08] <ApoCalypse__> end of disc.who are u, btw
[15:08] <who127> first you come to our country then you tell us to shut up , what is this ?"
[15:08] <ApoCalypse__> damn ******* im not paki
[15:08] <who127> i am kaun ek do saath
[15:09] <ApoCalypse__> oh gr8.....biharis in da house
[15:09] <ApoCalypse__> u are a damn spammer
[15:09] <ApoCalypse__> get out of dis place man
[15:09] <who127> i see there nothing to fear now, you really don't know this country
[15:10] <who127> i see you call this spamming , now i am fearless 
[15:10] <ApoCalypse__> oh yeah...right...tell me da name of the 3rd president of india
[15:10] <ApoCalypse__> can ya?
[15:10] <who127> !google 3rd president of india
[15:10] <ebilbot> Zakir Hussain , Third President of India @ *www.indianetzone.com/3/zakir_hussain.htm <|> Zakir 

Hussain (politician) - Wikipedia, @ *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zakir_Hussain_(politician) <|> President of India : 

Rashtrapati Bhavan @ *presidentofindia.nic.in/formerpresidents.html <|> Who was the Third President of India ? : @ 

*qna.indiatimes.com/index.php?ref=permalinkquestion&question_id=34100 <|
[15:10] <who127> here is the answer
[15:11] <ApoCalypse__> ya lovely just google the whole ****
[15:11] <ApoCalypse__> i toldja ma name
[15:11] <ApoCalypse__> now u tell me urs
[15:11] <ApoCalypse__> and y d hell i didnt see u in df
[15:11] <who127> you told me your forum name
[15:12] <ApoCalypse__> ya so tell me ur forum name
[15:12] <who127> i don't have one
[15:12] <who127> i am a drifter
[15:12] <ApoCalypse__> so are u in DF in the first place?
[15:12] <who127> nope
[15:12] <ApoCalypse__> so how didja get wind of this channel
[15:13] <ApoCalypse__> and why are u here
[15:13] <who127> to verify
[15:13] <ApoCalypse__> do you know any df members
[15:13] <who127> so i can protect my country
[15:13] <ApoCalypse__> oh oh damn hexk not another jawan!
[15:14] <ApoCalypse__> go to da NDA and live there if u wanna serve da country
[15:14] <who127> so you don't like jawans , i see you don't even like your country
[15:14] <ApoCalypse__> dammit its not like dat
[15:14] <who127> they give their lives so you can sleep at night
[15:14] <ApoCalypse__> i just dont like ur attitude
[15:15] <ApoCalypse__> salaam jawan, salaam kisan
[15:15] <who127> it's actually Jai Jawan, Jai Kisan.
[15:15] <who127> this just proves it
[15:15] <ApoCalypse__> sorry
[15:15] <who127> where you from
[15:15] <ApoCalypse__> baroda
[15:16] <who127> no i mean really from ?
[15:16] == ApoCalypse__ [~3b5fdc5f@gateway/web/freenode/x-pyjkqyrqxpidsozi] has quit [Quit: Page closed]


----------



## utsav (Feb 7, 2010)

lol epic


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 7, 2010)

hahah rofl pwned


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL @ Salaam javan,salaam kissan


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 8, 2010)

Damnit!!! Where the fck was I when ApoCalypse came...  Btw.. its epic lol.. 
Made my day.. >_<


----------



## papul1993 (Feb 8, 2010)

ApoCalypse__ will never think of coming back to #krow again if Who is there


----------



## desiibond (Feb 9, 2010)

Terrific. epic


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2010)

roftlolmao...epic.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 10, 2010)

heh ..........


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2010)

*<DarkDante>*      an btw, how old iz ya?
<WhoKnows>       oh i am 10 year old
<WhoKnows>       i am still kid at heart
*<DarkDante>*      damn...
*<DarkDante>*      10 saal ka bachha
*<DarkDante>*      itna ashlil?
*<DarkDante>*      pR0n
*<DarkDante>*      dekhta hai?
*<DarkDante>*      chi chi chi
<WhoKnows>       true ,but what pains me that you don't watch even though you are older then me
<WhoKnows>       you really are a let down
*<DarkDante>*      abey...pehle dekhta tha
*<DarkDante>*      and dat even hentai
*<DarkDante>*      not real pR0N
<WhoKnows>       har har har
<WhoKnows>  i like hentai more
*<DarkDante>*      me 2
*<DarkDante>*      but...i have abstained now
*<DarkDante>*      in lovin memory of ma gurl
<WhoKnows>       why got caught ??
*<DarkDante>*      naa bey
*<DarkDante>*      aata hai chupana
<WhoKnows>      xD
*<DarkDante>*      my bro got cot
<WhoKnows>      that's what you learn from porn
<WhoKnows>      how to hide stuff
*<DarkDante>*      oh, damn
*<DarkDante>*      i bet u masturbate too...=/
<WhoKnows>      it would be unnatural if i don't
<WhoKnows>     how can you not when watching porn
*<DarkDante>*      just =/
*<DarkDante>*      10 yer ols and dat just doesnt fit
<WhoKnows>       well this is the X gen na
*<DarkDante>*      u even produce semen?? 0.o
<WhoKnows>       not that much xD
<WhoKnows>       what about you
*<DarkDante>*      i DON'T
<WhoKnows>       do you some problem ? maybe you were built like that
*<DarkDante>*      NO. i wasn't
<WhoKnows>       it's nothing really few people can't feel it , it was how they were made
*<DarkDante>*      kesa harami hai tu
*<DarkDante>*      i just dont se pR0N
<WhoKnows>      nothing to be ashamed of , if you can't produce semen
*<DarkDante>*      dats y i dont masturbate


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ lol epic ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 3, 2010)

roflolmao


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

this thread reported. it is against forum rule to make fun of other member. Mods please lock thread asap


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

mrbean said:


> this thread reported. it is against forum rule to make fun of other member. Mods please lock thread asap


Dont worry. We all know you are Crawww.


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Dont worry. We all know you are Crawww.



Why everybody referring to me as crowww. I am not aware of this guy and I am not related to him. So please don't make such comments about other members or I will be forced to report u to mod


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

mrbean said:


> this thread reported. it is against forum rule to  make fun of other member. Mods please lock thread asap





mrbean said:


> Why everybody referring to me as crowww. I am not aware of this guy and I am not related to him. So please don't make such comments about other members or I will be forced to report u to mod



Almost made me day, zis!


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Almost made me day, zis!



Please tell what you mean by this. Are you also thinking I am crowww or are you just laughing like other idiots in this place?


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 3, 2010)

damn good stuff... Lol....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

mrbean said:


> Please tell what you mean by this. Are you also thinking I am crowww or are you just laughing like other idiots in this place?



You may lock Option 2.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

lol @ Crawww


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2010)

he is back!!!!


----------



## mrbean (Apr 3, 2010)

guys I think there is no respect for new comers here. I think many of u are in love with this guy crowww and are missing him and think that I am him. so I am quitting this forum and going back to previous forum. I thought thinkdigit was good tech magazine but sadly the mods are sleeping here.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 4, 2010)

Bey yaar!Damn guys....wth was i supposed 2 do if Who starts showing off his LEGENDary skills at noobishness?!And why shud i stop comin to IRC? i aint scared of the legend!


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 5, 2010)

mrbean said:


> guys I think there is no respect for new comers here. I think many of u are in love with this guy crowww and are missing him and think that I am him. so I am quitting this forum and going back to previous forum. I thought thinkdigit was good tech magazine but sadly the mods are sleeping here.



cool down dude. No one is making fun of anyone. And TDF doesnt need such short term and sensitive member.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 16, 2010)

<papul> wtf Who_ 
<Who_> hello
<Who_> i reed some halp
<Who_> this is thinkdigit chat right ?
<Tr0ll> no
<Tr0ll> this is #krow
<papul> rofl
<Who_> i am tarun from bangalore , i am big digit fan
<papul> Who_, wtf?
<papul> Who_, memory loss?
<Who_> why can't i use Who ?
<papul> ?
<Who_> it's asking me for a pass
<papul> Who_, please change ur nick name
<Tr0ll> no time for games
<papul> Who_, it is used by somebody else here
* Who_ is now known as Taurn
<Tr0ll> bugger off! 
<Taurn> i don't understand
<papul> Taurn, ok this is fine
<papul> Taurn, the name who is used by a retard here
<papul> 
<papul> Tr0ll, isnt it right?
<Taurn> oh i see
<papul> Taurn, r u tarun or taurun?
<papul> check ur nickname lol
<Taurn> i want help , you see my college teacher wants us to use unix
<papul> Taurn, wow thats amazing
<Taurn> i have no idea where to start
<papul> many teacher hate linux imo
<papul> Taurn, linux mint
<papul> .g linux mint
<_b0ttica_> papul: *www.linuxmint.com/
<Taurn> no we have programing in unix
<papul> Taurn, check the link
<Taurn> they use fedora there
<Taurn> will it be different
<papul> Taurn, fedora sucks
<papul> Taurn, the interface will be a little bit different
<papul> Taurn, fedora isnt good for newcomer
<papul> linux mint interface is actually better than that of windows
<papul> Taurn, 
<papul> Tr0ll, 
<Taurn> so can i make shell script & C programing on linux mint
<papul> who: stop ur games
<papul> :/
<papul> who: stop ur games
<Taurn> who are the regular members here
<papul> Taurn, no one
<Taurn> hmm
<papul> Tr0ll, 
<papul> Tr0ll, 
<Taurn> anyway i will come here if i need anymore help with unix
* Mr_Crabs (~chatzilla@122.169.3.119) has joined #krow
<Taurn> is there a guide on how to install linuxmint
<papul> Mr_Crabs, who is here as Taurn lol
<Mr_Crabs> no clue
<Mr_Crabs> Who?
<Taurn> i don't understand
<papul> yes Who
<papul> lol
<Mr_Crabs> xD
<Taurn> is there a guide on how to installing linux mint
<Mr_Crabs> lol . .my first guess xD
<papul> Taurn, do u know a person named who?
<Mr_Crabs> hmm . .i think it's typo'ed
<Mr_Crabs> supposed to be "Tarun"
<Taurn> it was the nick i wanted but i got changed to guest something
<Mr_Crabs> lol . .ended up as Taurn \
<Mr_Crabs> xD
<Taurn> must be a nick used by admins
<papul> Taurn, type /nick Tarun
* Taurn is now known as Tarun
<Mr_Crabs> lmao xD
<papul> Tarun, ther u go
<papul> properly name
<papul> lol
<papul> properly named
* Tarun is now known as Guest66456
<Mr_Crabs> how can you typo your own nick? :/
<papul> Mr_Crabs, isnt here a very annoying person Who?
<papul> Taurn, type /nick Tarun_
<Guest66456> why my nick to got changed again
<Mr_Crabs> papul: by annoying, you mean nub I suppose
<Guest66456> don't give me admin name
<papul> Mr_Crabs, yes n00b
<papul> Taurn, type /nick Tarun_
<papul> Taurn, type /nick Tarun_
<Mr_Crabs> 
* Guest66456 is now known as Tarun_
<papul> Tarun_, do u know of a person named smit?
<Tarun_> there is one named smith in our class
<Tarun_> does he come here
<papul> Tarun_, engineering?
<Tarun_> yas
<papul> lol
<papul> whats his title?
<Tarun_> i mean yes
<papul> whats his full name?
<Tarun_> Smith something
<papul> Tarun_, are u from assam?
<Tarun_> i am sorry i don't remember
<Tarun_> no i am from bangalore
<Tarun_> i am at PESIT college of engg
<papul> Tarun_, where is ur home?
<Mr_Crabs> ok. .it's not Who
<papul> Tarun_, where is ur home?
<Tarun_> bangalore or the area
<Mr_Crabs> or is it? *raises eyebrow*
<Tarun_> i live at kormangala
<Tarun_> near forum mall
<Tarun_> is anyone here from bangalore
<Tarun_> i am new to unix , i need help
<Mr_Crabs> no . .I'm from the planet thrall
<Mr_Crabs> papul is from Xenod
<papul> rofl
<Tarun_> no one to help
-NickServ- papul is not online.
* You are now known as papul
<papul> Tarun_, 
<Mr_Crabs> Tarun_: what?
<papul> what help?
<Mr_Crabs> Tarun_: linux mint?
<Tarun_> unix i don't know anything about it , i will surely fail that subject
<papul> Tarun_, do u recognize this email? who828@gmail.com
<papul> Mr_Crabs, check Tarun_ whois lol
<Tarun_> yes
<papul> Tarun_, whos is it?
<Mr_Crabs> HAHAHAHAHA
<Tarun_> i typed it , i don't like to share my real one
<papul> ROFL
<Mr_Crabs> really? xD
<Mr_Crabs> NOTW
<papul> Mr_Crabs, confirmed
<Mr_Crabs> NOTW
<papul> Who is a n00b
<papul> rofl
<papul> giveup Who
<Mr_Crabs> xD
<Tarun_> can anyone give me a guide to install linux mint
<Mr_Crabs> My first guess 
<Mr_Crabs> Tarun_: you dont know how to install mint? 
<Tarun_> no
<Mr_Crabs> Tarun_: tell you what
<Mr_Crabs> quit this crap nick
<Mr_Crabs> confess
<Tarun_> confess what ?
<Mr_Crabs> maybe us aliens will be good to you 
<Mr_Crabs> *maybe*
<Mr_Crabs> papul: so, Xenod friend, what plight should our friend be made to exp?
<papul> Mr_Crabs, lol dont know
<papul> but who sucks in this things
<Mr_Crabs> who does
<Mr_Crabs> 
<papul> Tarun_, rofl dude
<papul> Tarun_, ur whois shows everything lol
<papul> Tarun_, type /whois Tarun_ 
<papul> lol
<Mr_Crabs> lmao xD
<papul> Mr_Crabs, the best part
<Tarun_> does it show that i live in kormangala
<papul> who is online in gtalk
<papul> ROFLOL
<Tr0ll> k leaving
<Mr_Crabs> lol
<Mr_Crabs> xD
<Tr0ll> time to play footie


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2010)

<papul> : Who, go to website
<Who> : what if it's a virus i won't !!!
-> Kr4zzy has joined krow
<papul> : Who, lol
<papul> : Kr4zzy, plz open *117.198.54.79
<papul> : plz check if it opens
<Who> : IT'S A VIRUS
<Who> : don't do it
<Who> : that guy wants to propagate linux
<papul> : Who, 
<papul> : Who, :/
<Who> : by infecting virus to my beloved windows 
<papul> : Kr4zzy,hi
<papul> : Kr4zzy, plz open *117.198.54.79
<papul> : plz check if it opens
<Who> : kr4zzy don't go to that site
<Kr4zzy> : ermn
<Who> : it's a virus
<Kr4zzy> : papul:
<Who> : trust ze LEGEND
<Kr4zzy> : papul: :/
<papul> : Kr4zzy, ?
<Kr4zzy> papul: Virus?
<Who> : yeah
<papul> : Kr4zzy, lol no
<papul> : Kr4zzy, i am testing port forwarding
<Who> : my system is acting wierdly since then
Kr4zzy : papul: ermn..
<Who> : weirdly*
<papul> : Kr4zzy, dont listen to Who
<papul> : Kr4zzy, trust me dude
<Who> : & remember one thing papul is from assam so we can't trust him
<papul> : Who, 
<papul> : Who, :/
<papul> : Who, u went too far
<Who> : yeah Assam is too far from bangalore
<Who> : i agree on that point
<papul> : Who, go **** ur sis
<Who> : papul: i don't have any , how about yours D
<Kr4zzy> : Calm down
<Who> : yeah dude chiilax
<papul> : Kr4zzy, never trust this f*cker Who
<Who> : lol
<Who> : papul: says the guy from assam xD
<papul> : ((((((((((9
<papul> : Kr4zzy, the most banned and kicked user :- Who
<papul> : Kr4zzy, for these reasons only
<Who> : true but i still don't spread virus
<Who> : with URL
<papul> : Who, ask Kr4zzy if that was a virus
<Who> : okay kr4zzy after opening tell me if your system acts weirdly after hours
<Who> : it's a smart thing he has done
<papul> : k  bye rebooting in arch.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, papul write , instead of : so the sentence is like this..
<papul> Kr4zzy : the most banned and kicked user :- Who

Sigh.. nubs..


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 29, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Well, papul write , instead of : so the sentence is like this..
> <papul> Kr4zzy : the most banned and kicked user :- Who
> 
> Sigh.. nubs..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ LOL that was not for u..  It was for Aspire. He deleted his post after I replied.. wait let me tell u what he posted.. vv



			
				Aspire said:
			
		

> > <papul> : Kr4zzy, the most banned and kicked user :- Who


----------



## Aspire (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Who is krazzy


----------



## Aspire (May 1, 2010)

> Who is krazzy


----------



## thewisecrab (May 1, 2010)

damn . .Who is a nutfcuk . .Why the hell you want to pass racist remarks?


----------



## papul1993 (May 3, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> damn . .Who is a nutfcuk . .Why the hell you want to pass racist remarks?



yea he does that every time. keeps calling me like that.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2010)

<Sam94> i made a new slogan
<Sam94> Think big
<Sam94> Think global
<Sam94> Think Java
<ico> Think Sam94.
<Sam94> Think Sam94
<Sam94> yes !!!
<Sam94> ico: u r good at guessing
<Sam94> did papul tell u?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 17, 2010)

Hehe!


----------



## ico (May 17, 2010)

<Who>	anyway zeus_wrath in which std/year you are
<zeus_wrath>	completed degree 3rd year, pop
<zeus_wrath>	will go to HYD or delhi for CAT training
<Who>	pop means which degree ?
<ico667>	the Prince of Persia degree
<ico667>	which is only attained by those who complete DOS waala Prince in 1 hour
<ico667>	and Prince II: The Shadow and the Flame
<zeus_wrath>	completed degree 3rd year, bro
<zeus_wrath>	completed degree 3rd year, ****er
<zeus_wrath>	completed degree 3rd year, big mouth ****
<Who>	so is that like that >?
<Who>	i am confused 
<zeus_wrath>	you are indeed a noob.
<zeus_wrath>	sorry ico667, i wasn't believing you when you said who is a fool
<Who> what's pop?
<ico667> Prince of Persia.
<zeus_wrath>	its a unofficial pronoun, douche


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2010)

Continues.....

<Kr4zzy|Ubuntu> Krishnandu: watching porn without sound is like driving car without horn.. xD
<Krishnandu> Actually I know simple english....I don't even understand prac english I mean what we use while speaking
<_hsr> so kickin nut means what to you ?
<Krishnandu> I came to know lil about all these by forums, irc's etc.
<_hsr> everyone does
<Krishnandu> don't know but heard it many times b4
<Krishnandu> masturbating??
<_hsr> hmm
<_hsr> nice
<Krishnandu> 
<_hsr> not that noob eh
<_hsr> XD
<ebilbot> Kr4zzy|Ubuntu
<Krishnandu> As I said I don't know prac english
<Krishnandu> what we speak
<Krishnandu> 
<_hsr> oh written one
<Krishnandu> when I was in skul I used oxford dict to know the meanings
<Krishnandu> 
<_hsr> btw whats your age ?
<Krishnandu> 21
<_hsr> :O
<_hsr> im 18
<_hsr> XD
<_hsr> <_hsr> im educating youngsters
<Krishnandu> actually I'm from kolkata
<_hsr> *elders
<_hsr> hehe
<Krishnandu> and we all are inclined towards bengali


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 9, 2010)

Congratulations, You just won the hammer .  2 weeks. next time its going to last much longer.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

lol, i missed the post


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2010)

*<Sam94>* yes
*<ico666>* open a new tab and type localhost
*<ico666>* what do you see?
*<Sam94>* ok
*<Sam94>* i see a google search of localhost
*<ico666>* ...
*<Sam94>* like it normally does
*<ico666>* ......
*<Sam94>* what should I do?
*<ico666>* PRESS ENTER <--|


----------



## Garbage (Jul 24, 2010)

Aspire needed some help. I never understood what he wanted. 


> * Aspire (~crazy9kil@unaffiliated/aspire) has joined #krow
> <Aspire> _Garbage_: help
> <_Garbage_> Aspire, yes?
> <Aspire> _Garbage_: are you a bot?
> ...


----------



## confused (Jul 24, 2010)

why isnt any of the spam threads being deleted??


----------



## Garbage (Jul 24, 2010)

confused said:


> why isnt any of the spam threads being deleted??


because nobody cares...


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2010)

confused said:


> why isnt any of the spam threads being deleted??


Because *you* don't report them. 

Lemme tell you how this reporting thing works. Whenever someone reports a post/thread, a new thread is created in the "Reported Posts" section which is only accessible by the moderators. If that report is resolved, we lock that thread in the Reported Posts section to mark it as "resolved."

So, basically if you see a spam, you *should* report it. Multiple reports isn't a problem as they stack up in a single thread.

The actual credit for keeping this forum clean goes to Rhitwick, gagan007, paroh, celldweller and azzu as they always report the spam they see.


----------



## confused (Jul 24, 2010)

^aye captain


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2010)

@Garbage
i thought you were a bot.............
just see your replies, they look so bot-like


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2010)

Aspire said:


> @Garbage
> i thought you were a bot.............
> just see your replies, they look so bot-like



LOL...


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Aug 27, 2010)

<papul> LFC_fan, *www.shareimages.com/image.php?48169-pJSfl5SknZyplpyWlag-clipboard04.jpg
<LFC_fan> papul: lol MS word 
<papul> as i sais MS office sh1t
<LFC_fan> actually let the text be unreadable
<LFC_fan> doesn't matter
<LFC_fan> simply scale it
<LFC_fan> don't you have a good lad in your college, who forwards his work to all friends?
<LFC_fan> *college/school
<Connoisseur> papul, i can suggest if u have Photoshop
<Connoisseur> 
<papul> i have
<papul> 
<papul> well all my friends are nubs
<papul> i have to teach them 
<Connoisseur> before putting the screenshot on Office document, just crop it in Ps
<LFC_fan> you can even do it in GIMP
<papul> well i did that in irfanview
<LFC_fan> even MS paint
<LFC_fan> >_>
<Connoisseur> don't know bout GIMP
<Connoisseur> lol
<Connoisseur> true
<Connoisseur> 
<papul> Connoisseur, u have xp?
<Connoisseur> yep
<Connoisseur> so what?
<papul> Connoisseur, ok open paint and search for crop option 
<Connoisseur> O_O
<papul> i dont know where it is
<LFC_fan> O_O
<LFC_fan> lol noob
<LFC_fan> NOTW?
<Connoisseur> papul, u kidding??
<papul> Connoisseur, no
<Connoisseur> dude
<papul> i didnt find it in college comp
<papul> in paint
<papul> CROP
<Connoisseur> there is NO "crop", only you have to change attributes..
              * ChanServ gives channel operator status to LFC_fan
              * LFC_fan has changed the topic to: Kaaaw Kaaw Kraaaaw to #krow | <Krovv> The Crow's Nest - I made a website on crows! | <papul> Connoisseur, ok open paint and search for crop option  <papul> i dont know where it is
<Connoisseur> haha
<papul> lol thats what i was asking
              * LFC_fan has changed the topic to: Kaaaw Kaaw Kraaaaw to #krow | <Krovv> The Crow's Nest - I made a website on crows! | NOTW : papul - <papul> Connoisseur, ok open paint and search for crop option  <papul> i dont know where it is
<papul> there no crop option
<LFC_fan> lol
<LFC_fan> n00b
<Connoisseur> 
<-- LFC_fan has quit (Quit: WeeChat 0.3.0)
--> LFC_fan (~drogba@59.177.202.1) has joined #krow
<-- LFC_fan has quit (Changing host)
--> LFC_fan (~drogba@unaffiliated/lfc-fan/x-9923423) has joined #krow
<LFC_fan> XD
<Connoisseur> XD
<Connoisseur> papul, do some research on google buddy
<papul> dont have time
<Connoisseur> that will help you better
<LFC_fan> Connoisseur: he doesn't google
<papul> this time i will install irfab view
<Connoisseur> LFC_fan, WHAT??
<LFC_fan> Connoisseur: he has been advised that
<papul> on cillege comp
<LFC_fan> for just about
<LFC_fan> 10,000 times
<Connoisseur> WHHAATT???
<LFC_fan> ALREADY!!!
<LFC_fan> Still he doesn't fix himself 
<Connoisseur> 
<papul> pasting selecting cutting etc is too much
<LFC_fan> lol
<Connoisseur> then do what i've said in Ps
<LFC_fan> zomg
<Connoisseur> XD
<LFC_fan> how is that too much?
<LFC_fan> and you've got your order wrong
<LFC_fan> no wonder it is too much
<LFC_fan> I mean
<papul> i didnt say that in order
<Connoisseur> lol
<LFC_fan> first you PASTE
<LFC_fan> then you SELECT
<LFC_fan> then you CUT?
<Connoisseur> XD
<LFC_fan> WTF?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 15, 2010)

^^LOL! 

<noobjoe> Watch this at your own risk[NSFW] :
<noobjoe> A video featuring "Who" in a lead role. 
<noobjoe> YouTube - Sheila ki jawani v. Crazy Japanese guy
<Kr4zzy> lol
<noobjoe> >.> Don't laugh at Who. IMHO, he showed Katrina who is more "jawan" xD
<noobjoe> Or maybe he is papulul.. I am confused 
<Kr4zzy> lol


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2014)

[21:43]	[Vyom]	ico666
[21:43]	[Vyom]	Very first iPhone owner
[21:43]	[Vyom]	drops the iphone on live tv
[21:43]	[Vyom]	accidently
[21:44]	[Vyom]	*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7lhXOgJ8ahA
[21:44]	[Hexerr]	Title: First iPhone 6 sold in Perth is dropped by kid during an interview - YouTube
[21:44]	[Vyom]	short clip
[21:44]	[ico666]	broke
[21:44]	[ico666]	?
[21:44]	[Vyom]	nope.. dissapointingly
[21:44]	[Vyom]	dissapointingly*
[21:45]	[Vyom]	wow.. I was correct the first time
[21:46]	[ico666]	lol, wrong both the times.


----------

